# Cleaning under Java Moss carpet?



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

My java moss seems to have extended off my driftwood and onto the substrate, forming almost a carpet, though it's not attached closely to the substrate. I was wondering how people with actual moss carpets clean them since they seems to have a lot of crap in and under it. I just lift the carpet up to siphon under it but I wonder if there's a better or alternative method?


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Try vacuuming starting gently, push it right into the moss. It doesnt seem to fall apart if gentle. But not gravel vacuuming without moving the moss.


----------

